# Grab Bar - Paint or Powder Coat?



## Guest (Jul 25, 2016)

Rooster said:


> I have purchased a U shaped Grab Bar that I am going to affix to my Towee skiff. It is made out of 1.66" Aluminum Tubing. I would like to to be black to match the rest of the metal areas on my skiff, and am thinking (???) that I need to get it powder coated. Would that be the best way to go for something that will be, obviously handled a lot? I had thought about even spray painting it black for less cost, but I am doubtful if that would be a durable enough coating in this situation... Anyone's thoughts/recommendations on this???


Rooster, Any time I've painted areas that have heavy contact, the paint will wear off back down to the metal. I wonder if the coatings for auto rims might be a bit more durable?


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I used the spray can bed liner for my rub rails and did the correct prep work and it gets nicks all the time from light contact. The upside is it's easy to touch up. I had my grab bar powder coated and so far it's been great. Very tough stuff.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd get it linexed. Honestly something that small I can't imagine it would be anymore expensive than powder coating and it'll last forever.


----------

